# Do people like pens with non-postable caps?



## Scooley01 (Feb 8, 2012)

I've been looking at getting new kits to add to my inventory, and it seems like a lot of the high-end kits have non-postable caps.  I just gloss over these, because that's not something that interests me, but it really seems like there are a lot out there.  Am I in the minority in that I like postable caps?


----------



## Monty (Feb 8, 2012)

I prefer the postable caps too, but when you start getting into the so called high end kits, the pens start becoming larger and heaver. If you were to post the cap on one of these, they become top heavy and not very comfortable or easy to write with.
The Jr series and similar size pens are about the largest that post comfortably.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 8, 2012)

My sales are all postable in the mid sized pens (Jr's) and as Mannie said the larger are non postable. I used to have both postable and non postable pens on display and the postable sold 20 to 1 over the non postable, so I just stopped ordering them..


----------



## Manny (Feb 8, 2012)

I use to not like pens that did not post. But then I realized I never cap a pen on the postable end when I use it. 

Now I like them


----------



## Fibonacci (Feb 8, 2012)

I personally prefer non-postable.  I think they look better and I don't post my caps anyway.

Most people seem to like the idea of postable, but whether or not they actually post the caps seems to vary a lot.


----------



## 76winger (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm OK with non-postable as well. I don't use them except when I'm at my desk where I can sit the cap down anyway. And as mentioned, because of the heavier brass parts that most are made of, they'd be uncomfortably heavy and awkward to write with if you COULD post the caps. 

Since these pens target people with a slant toward showyness, I think the market for them will run more to the people with cleaner desks who don't mind standing the cap up on their desk for "show" while they're writing with it. 

From my own experience, I regularly carry an Apollo Infinity, which is bigger like Majestics and Emperors, but lighter due to plastic parts and also is postable. And even though I can, and it's light enough to so, I still sit the cap on my desk when I use it. The only time I do post it, is if I use it while away from my desk. It's nice that it's versatile that way. 

The heavy non-postable pens, I wouldn't generally be carrying them in my pocket anyway, so again, it works out OK that they're not. 

As for the Juniors that do post, they are a little top-heavy when you do that, so again, the cap would be on the desk while writing anyway.


----------



## soligen (Feb 8, 2012)

If I were to write for a longer period of time, I would want something that posts as long as it doesn't throw off the pen balance (I think even the Jr series is too top heavy when posted). 

However, 90% of the time I use the pen for short notes and signatures. I find I don't bother to post it, even if it is postable. So, I have both. I like the lines better on non-postable pens, so if I carry a pen with no specific need for it, I carry non-postable. If I sit down to write for any length of time, I usually pick up a postable pen.


----------



## ren-lathe (Feb 8, 2012)

Generaly if the pen is carried and not always used at a desk folks prefer a postable so they have less chance to mislay the cap. Most of the non-postable I have sold went to folks who plan to leave it at their desk so when they set the cap down it won't stray.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Feb 8, 2012)

I recently sold a couple Churchills to some banker acquaintances.  At delivery they loved the pens but the very next day I got a call-back on them because "when posted the cap falls off".  I related to the two customers just exactly what has been said above that the larger/heavier pens aren't really intended to be post-able but f I would see what I could do.  Part of the problem was that the year before I had sold the same style pen to another banker co-worker of theirs and it by coincidence would actually post securely from a friction fit.  Luckily the "post" on a Churchill screws on and I was able to switch out the posts and after going through a half dozen or so I found a couple that friction fit to their satisfaction.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 8, 2012)

There-in lies the difference, I will agree that a non postable JR. pen has better balance but when selling pens a postable pen gives "THEM" the choice of posting or not. 90% of the people want to carry the pen with them ( because it's PURDY) so they will post it so not to miss-place the cap but at work they will place it on the desk to SHOW-OFF- and that is where they will do much more writing so it is balanced better non posted. So when making them for sale this is the reason postables will outsell non postable.....for me anyway.



ren-lathe said:


> Generaly if the pen is carried and not always used at a desk folks prefer a postable so they have less chance to mislay the cap. Most of the non-postable I have sold went to folks who plan to leave it at their desk so when they set the cap down it won't stray.


----------



## thewishman (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a hard time selling non-postable pens. Even if the pens would not be comfortable posted, my customers still want that option.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 8, 2012)

Generally, those that don't like to post pens do not for 2 reasons.  The first being balance and the second worrying about marring the surface of the lower barrel.  Most kit pens that post have a threaded section on the end so marring is not an issue.  I would have to agree though that for kit pens, posting outsells non posting except for the really big ones.  For me, I prefer the non posting.


----------



## penmaker56 (Feb 9, 2012)

Just my two cents, the retail pen stores that I sell to will not even consider buying or stocking a non-postable pen, they sit around too long in a retail environment.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 9, 2012)

To paraphrase Roy and Richard: I used to make midline non postables, nobody bought them. I've still got a few that I didn't drive postable rear threads onto. Beautiful pens, just NOT popular with customers.


----------



## Gilrock (Feb 9, 2012)

Kinda strange but I like the look of the postable version mainly Jr Gent II's and Jr Statesmen pen but I never actually post them.  Oh wait...I never actually write with my pens at all...I thought we were supposed to just photograph them and display them on the piano...lol.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 9, 2012)

*Size matters*

I have big pens and medium sized and fairly small....the big ones like Emperor seem like they would uncomfortably heavy to me if posted, I sometimes post the caps on the smaller jr Gents and the signature but I usually cap them shortly after using so unless I'm writing something fairly long I don't post them.

But, the world thrives on differences or we'd all want the same pen.


----------



## Robert111 (Feb 9, 2012)

If you make closed-end pens, you end up with the extra bottom ends. I always make closed-end pens out of postable component kits and buy nonpostable kits for conventional construction. That way I have the ability to switch a nonpostable end for postable when a customer wants that.


----------



## azamiryou (Feb 9, 2012)

My carry pen is a (postable) Navigator FP. I used to always post for convenience, and because it's what I've always done with commercial capped pens. But when I started working on my handwriting, and tried my FP both posted and non-posted... it was waaaaaay more comfortable to write with the cap not posted. So now, I never post. For a pen for myself, I would not consider whether it was postable or not.

For pens for sale though... I don't think I've ever successfully sold a non-postable pen. I suspect the majority of potential buyers approach with the same attitude I did before I started to pay attention to what was actually comfortable: "non-postable? _Why_ would anyone want _that_?"


----------



## Jimmy Powell (Feb 10, 2012)

*Poastable ?*

I am new at this pen making, so may I ask the obvious question for a newbie. Could someone explain the term "postable".

Thanks in advance.

Jimmy Powell


----------



## Jimmy Powell (Feb 10, 2012)

*postable pen*

Sorry for the double posting - browser failure I thought to post the first one.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Feb 10, 2012)

Jimmy Powell said:


> I am new at this pen making, so may I ask the obvious question for a newbie. Could someone explain the term "postable".
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Jimmy Powell


 
Postable just means thaat the cap can be removed, and threaded onto the opposite end of the pen when writing. The body finial is threaded, just like the section, to accept the cap. Non-postables have smooth body finials, or none at all (closed end). Hope this helps.


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 10, 2012)

Closed end pens, as I have been making have been selling great....and you can't post these.

But I still get some requests for postables, but not as many now that the people are seeing the closed end available.



That probably didn't help at all....I'm sorry.



Scott


----------



## Jimmy Powell (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks

Jimmy Powell


----------



## jzerger (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm pretty new here...about a month so forgive the ignorance.
I just started trying some pens with caps (Olympia II, presimo).  Don't care for the presimo (doesn't post well).  Olympia looks great but too much plastic makes it feel cheap.  What are some reasonably priced (for me that means < $20) postables?  I made a couple Nouvea(sp?) because I wanted to try Trustone and liked them but way too pricey and "fancy" for most.I see the Jr Gent II is,  is the Atrax also?  Are there others?


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Sure*

Jr Gent 1, Classic, Classic Elite 2, Guardian, some versions of Cigar.  There are a lot of them.


----------



## jzerger (Mar 17, 2012)

What's the difference between a Jr Gent I and a Jr Gent II?


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 17, 2012)

*A number of things*



jzerger said:


> What's the difference between a Jr Gent I and a Jr Gent II?


 There are several differences between them.  The nib assemblies are pretty much completely different, they use different size bushings and other things - capped the fully assembled pens don't look too much different but they are not at all the same.


----------



## Dan_F (Mar 18, 2012)

I haven't found a kit yet yet that balances well when posted, so I don't post my kit pen caps. I will post my vintage pens, because they do balance well, don't have all those metal fittings that add weight.  I realize that I am in the minority. 

Dan


----------



## BSea (Mar 19, 2012)

jzerger said:


> I'm pretty new here...about a month so forgive the ignorance.
> I just started trying some pens with caps (Olympia II, presimo).  Don't care for the presimo (doesn't post well).  Olympia looks great but too much plastic makes it feel cheap.  What are some reasonably priced (for me that means < $20) postables?  I made a couple Nouvea(sp?) because I wanted to try Trustone and liked them but way too pricey and "fancy" for most.I see the Jr Gent II is,  is the Atrax also?  Are there others?


I prefer the jr retro from CSUSA & Lau Lua woods.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Signature*



Dan_F said:


> I haven't found a kit yet yet that balances well when posted, so I don't post my kit pen caps. I will post my vintage pens, because they do balance well, don't have all those metal fittings that add weight. I realize that I am in the minority.
> 
> Dan


 I recently had some Woodwrite Signature kits that I swapped - kits for completed pens - They seem pretty well balanced when posted.  They're a little smaller kit which might be why that is.


----------



## vakmere (Jan 13, 2016)

Yes indeed, this is an older post that I just ran across when researching posting vs. non-posting. There are good reasons on both sides however I like non-posting because of the look and balance. The posting threads don't look nice. BUT... it would be nice if they can make the non-posting end to screw on instead of press in therefore being able to swap out with a posting one easily. OR...one can consider the non-posting a closed end pen in a way.


----------



## lwalper (Jan 18, 2016)

My favorite, and daily carry for some time now, is the PSI "Traditional" pen. Well balanced posted, fairly light weight components, snap together posting as opposed to threads. It's convenient to use and with the rollerball G2 refill, it writes well.


----------

